# Servlets aufrufen



## Ferenjito (28. Jan 2006)

Hi,

Folgendes Problem beim Versuch, Web Application zu erstellen mit (Eclipse & MyEclipse):

Verzeichnisstruktur:

MyWebApp
 -src
 -WebRoot
     -meta-inf
     -web-inf
        -myPackage
             -myServlet.class
     -web.xml
 -index.jsp


Web.xml:

...
<servlet>
    <servlet-name>Name</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>myPackage.Name</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Name</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/name</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
...

Im Browser kann ich nun zwar  http://localhost:8080/MyWebApp/WebRoot/index.jsp öffnen,
http://locahost:8080/MyWebApp/name erreicht aber das gewünschte Servlet ebensowenig wie http://localhost:8080/MyWebAp/WebRot/name (Großschreiben ändert auch nix).

laut tutorials müsste das eigentlich klappen, hat jemand ne Idee was falsch laufen könnte?
MfG Ferenjito


----------



## mlange8801 (28. Jan 2006)

Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht ob das nur ein Darstellungsproblem war, aber korrekterweise müßte die Struktur in etwa so aussehen:


```
MyWebApp 
-src 
   -myPackage
      -myServlet.java 

-WEB-INF
     -web.xml 
     -classes
         -myPackage
           -myServlet.class
 
-meta-inf 
-index.jsp
```

Die Deklaration in der web.xml scheint mir richtig zu sein


----------



## ferenjito (28. Jan 2006)

ja,  war ein darstellungsproblem.
das problem gibts weiterhin...


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Jan 2006)

was soll das Webrot

```
[url]http://locahost:8080/MyWebApp/name[/url]

<servlet>
<servlet-name>Name</servlet-name>
<servlet-class>myPackage.myServlet</servlet-class> // so??
</servlet>
<servlet-mapping>
<servlet-name>Name</servlet-name>
<url-pattern>/name</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
```
welche Fehlermeldung?
was steht im logfile?


----------



## Ferenjito (29. Jan 2006)

Eclipse legt WebInf und MetaInf und Jsps automatisch in einen WebRoot Folder, das sollte allerdings nix zur Sache tun.
Versuche ich nun das Servlet aufzurufen, also unter der URL die im Servlet Mapping angegeben ist (/name), erhalte ich ein: 

type Status report

message /MyProject/name

description The requested resource (/MyProject/name) is not available.


Mit Jsps klappts dagegen super.
Die Logfile gibt nix her, stehen keine Einträge zur betreffenden Zeit drin

Muss ich die Web.xm noch irgendwie deployen oder noch irgendeine Konfiguration ändern?
Any Ideas?

Thx,
Ferenjito


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Jan 2006)

das sind absolute Basics

lern zuerst mal ohne IDE zu arbeiten, sonst lernst du da wichtige Sachen nicht, die man unbedingt braucht

wie genau sieht deine WEB-INF/web.xml aus


```
<servlet>
<servlet-name>Name</servlet-name> // symbolischer Name
<servlet-class>myPackage.myServlet</servlet-class> // voller Klassenname
</servlet>
<servlet-mapping>
<servlet-name>Name</servlet-name> // der symbolische Name
<url-pattern>/name</url-pattern> // die URL nach contextRoot
</servlet-mapping>
```


----------

